# Pflanzen durch Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?



## Moorpietsche (26. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Teichliebhaber, ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum. Wir haben einen großen, sehr schönen Naturgarten mit 2 Gartenteichen und einem Schwimmteich. Sehr große Sorgen macht uns z.Z. der große Gartenteich. Er ist kreisrund, hat ein Volumen von  147 m³  .Wir haben bisher unsere Teiche im Frühjahr und im Herbst leergepumpt und den Boden gesäubert. 2007 und im Frühjahr 2008 konnten wir aus ges. Gründen diese Arbeiten nicht durchführen. Nun sind wir gerade am großen Teich. Die Schlammschicht ist schon beträchtlich, aber größere Sorgen bereitet uns der starke Schilfbewuchs. Wir stehen nun schon eine Woche im abgelassenen Teich und versuchen, dem Wurzelgewirr Herr zu werden. Aber allmählich können wir nicht mehr und das Mistzeug wird wieder wachsen. Heute Vormittag sagte mir ein Bekannter: Schaff dir doch __ Graskarpfen an.. 
jetzt meine Fragen: 
-Wie kann ich den Schilfbewuchs eindämmen?
-wenn ich 3 Graskarpfen einsetze, halten die das nachwachsende __ Schilf im Zaum
-der Teich hat einen sehr schönen Seerosenbewuchs. Würde der unter den G.karpfen leiden?
Ich freue mich über viele konkrete Antworten.
Nette Grüße
Klaus


----------



## chromis (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

Hi,

zuerst werden die Graskarpfen alles weiche Grünzeug angehen incl. der Seerosen und zuletzt kommt dann irgendwann auch das __ Schilf dran, zumindest die frischen Triebe.

Schilf(zerstört jede Folie) und Graskarpfen(wird viel zu groß und vernichtet so gut wie alle Pflanzen) gehören eigentlich gar nicht in den Gartenteich. Zu diesen beiden Themen finden sich hier über die Suchfunktion jede Menge Infos.


----------



## Franzel5 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

Hallo,

wie Chromis schon schrieb, __ Schilf komplett raus. Mit Graskarpfen wird es irgendwann gar keine Pflanzen mehr im Teich geben.

Wenn das wuchernde Schilf raus ist, kann womöglich auch das jährlich zweimalige Ablassen und Reinigen entfallen. Das bringt die Teichbiologie auch durcheinander.

An Schlamm kann sich eigentlich nicht soviel absetzen das man ihn jährlich entfernen muss, es sei denn der Teich liegt direkt unter Bäumen oder es wird irgendetwas, beispielsweise Erde reingeschwämmt. Eine gewisse Schicht am Boden ist völlig normal und auch wichtig für den Teich.


----------



## karsten. (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

Hallo

und 
:willkommen 






naja  Graskarpfen gegen __ Schilf  

scheint mir ......  mehr als optimistisch  

vielleicht   
dressierte , ausgewachsenen Exemplare , die kurz vor dem Hungertod stehen  

für die Teichbiologie wäre das sowieso eher kontraproduktiv........

die letzte Reinigungspflanze in einem belasteten Teich in Fischexkremente
umwandeln zu lassen  .....


zur Handhabung von Schilf ist ja schon genug philosophiert worden  

das "Ausdünnen" wirst Du wohl selber machen müssen 
Immer Immer Wieder   


einen Bestand aus einem eingewachsenem Teich nachhaltig entfernen
kommt einem Neubau ...sehr nahe  

dann stellt sich die Frage :
"aushalten" so lange es geht 
(sieht doch sicher toll aus ) 

und 

Sparen 
und Planen

um dann richtiig zu bauen   


mfG


----------



## hasn3 (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

Hallo Klaus, 

ich weiß, gleich ende ich am Kreuz, aber mal ne Idee in Richtung Chemie.... ich hab bei uns die __ Ackerwinde mit einem Schaum in den Griff bekommen, die nur gezielt auf die Pflanzen wirkt, bei dem man ihn einsetzt. Das heißt, Du bringst zwei bis drei Schaumtupfer auf ein oder zwei Blätter jeder Pflanze auf und die Pflanze segnet das Zeitliche. Das geht dadurch, daß das Gift über das Blatt in die Wurzel geleitet wird und dort gezielt die Wurzel absterben läßt. Das Gute ist, daß die anderen Pflanzen nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.

Ob das funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht ist es einen Versuch wert. Um das Jäten kommst Du aber wohl trotzdem nicht herum. Also viel Spaß und viel Glück,

Hans-Carsten


----------



## karsten. (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

is nich Dein Ernst ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

Hallo Klaus und :willkommen bei den Teich -:crazy 

es wäre toll wenn du mal dich und deinen teich vorstellen könntest, einen naturteich in so einer größe hat ja nicht jeder. Ein paar bildchen wären gaaaanz toll.

Mir kam da grad die idee mit dem permanenten abschnibbeln, wenns __ schilf also groß ist dann mit ner handheckenschere ab. ist sicher einfacher als wurzeln irgendwie rausruppen und wenn die pflanze kein grün mehr hat könnte doch auch irgendwann die wurzeln dahinschwinden ? - aber bitte nicht hauen wenn ich mit meinem vorschlag hier falsch liege 

Auf keinen fall gehört chemie in den teich !   ist ja wohl logisch   

Na dann leg mal los und zeig her deine Teiche  


@hans-carsten, das was du meintest ist ein blattherbizid, z.b roundup - die pflanze nimmt es über die blätter auf und es gelangt so in den saftstrom - danach trocknet sie langsam aus ... usw. - mit solchen mitteln sollte man unbedingt sehr vorsichtig umgehen ... möglichst gar nicht nutzen


----------



## Franzel5 (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

Hallo,

Anwendung eines Herbizides im bzw. am Gartenteich ist seine sehr gefährliche Angelegenheit. Wenn vielleicht bei der direkten Anwendung nichts passiert ist der Wirkstoff doch in den Wurzeln vorhanden und die stehen im Wasser.

Außerdem muss das __ Schilf wenn es abgestorben ist ja auch entfernt werden weil ja sonst wieder etliches an Nährstoffen in den Teich kommt. Auch hierbei die Gefahr das etwas ins Wasser gelangt.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

Hallo zusammen,

Round-Up ist im/am Teich m.M.n. eher KEINE Lösung.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17293
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19441

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass es helfen soll, __ Schilfrohr während der Vegetationsperiode unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche mit einer Sense o.ä. abzumähen.
In die Rhizoma läuft Wasser, was sie verfaulen läßt.
Einen Versuch ist das sicherlich wert, bevor man Flora und Fauna mit Herbiziden schädigt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

das meinte ich Annett


----------



## Moorpietsche (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

Na dann leg mal los und zeig her deine Teiche  


Hallo Teichfreunde, ich habe erst mal alles gelesen und bin dann mit meiner Frau zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass Graskarpfen wohl doch nicht das Richtige sind.  unsere sehr schönen Seerosen, Mummeln, __ Seekanne, Tannenwedeln u.a. möchten wir nicht verlieren. Wir haben reichlich eine Woche in dem großen Teich gestanden und haben das __ Schilf so kurz wie möglich abgeschnitten und dann unter Aufbietung unserer ganzen Kraft versucht, so viel wie möglich von den Schilfwurzeln (oder Rizomen) herauszureißen. Gepflanzt haben wir das Schilf nicht, es ist uns quasi zugeflogen. Wir werden also in den saueren Apfeln beißen müssen und jeden Herbst das Schilf ganz kurz abschneiden.
Was Fotos von den Teichen anbelangt, möchte ich auf meine HP verweisen.Über den einen oder anderen Eintrag ins Gästebuch bin ich auch immer dankbar. www.Liebherrs-Gartenparadies.de

Nette Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Wasseramsel (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

Hallo, ein Nachtrag zur (unerwarteten) Wirkung von  "Roundup". Habe (an Land) einzelne Gierschpflanzen gezielt behandelt. Die dem Giersch benachbarte Pflanze ist auch eingegangen, vermutlich weil sich die Wurzelsystheme zu nahe waren und der Wirkstoff dort "ausgetauscht" wurde.
Viele Grüße,
Wasseramsel


----------



## Gerd11 (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen durch  Graskarpfen gezielt ausdünnen?*

Hallo habe seit 3 Jahren einen Graskarpfen ich kaufte ihn da war er ca.8cm nun ist er ca 30cm.Habe weiterhin seerosen im teich die er garnicht frisst,das einzige was zurückgegangen ist das sind die Fadenalgen,an sonsten frisst er auch das Futter von den Kois.
Da ich noch neben bei Angler bin und in unserem See Graskarpfen sind (mein Rekord ist 1,18cm und 24KG Graskarpfen) und ca 30 Graskarpfen in diesem Gewässe sind. Das __ Schilf vermehrt sich eh und je auch die Seerosenfelder werden nicht kleiner.
gruss gerd11


----------

